# Should your dog be allowed in the dining room during dinner



## MercyMom

My housekeeper friend and I got into an argument over whether our dog should be allowed to lay on the floor of the dining room while we are eating dinner. She was saying in the old days that people would not have their dogs in the dining room while the family eats.:

What about you? Do you allow your dog(s) in the dining room with you when you eat?


----------



## caroline162

MercyMom said:


> My housekeeper friend and I got into an argument over whether our dog should be allowed to lay on the floor of the dining room while we are eating dinner. She was saying in the old days that people would not have their dogs in the dining room while the family eats.:
> 
> What about you? Do you allow your dog(s) in the dining room with you when you eat?


I don't. I don't think it's a "should" across the board, but it's a personal preference of mine. It just irritates me to have dogs around the table begging, and also because I have young kids, I don't want to worry about the dog stealing from them or getting scraps they shouldn't. So back when we had our two dogs, we had them trained to stay out of the living room during dinner. Though Suzie always lay at the door and stuck her paws over the threshold in protest  When we get our new dog, we will train him or her the same.


----------



## Darthsadier

Growing up my dad never let our black lab in the kitchen because she would beg the entire time. I now live on my own with my 6 month old gr and I let her in the kitchen. She knows to just lay down under the table and doesn't beg.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf

Absolutely. My dog is part of the family and is with us wherever we go (except for work). He doesn't 'actively' beg, he just stares at us and hopes for the best! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sammy&Cooper

I allow my dogs in the room with us when we eat. they've never been given table scraps by me so they naturally know not to beg at all. they're normally off by the door playing with a toy or ball when were eating 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Ah, yes, the "Old days". I believe she is referring to the 1950's, not the true old days like the 1500 and 1600's, where there were dogs in the dining hall of every castle. At least many of the European ones.:

It seems many people believe no behavior existed before the 1950's. Ignore her.

And, yes, Maddie is in the dining room with us. She doesn't beg. We don't feed her at the table.


----------



## MercyMom

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Ah, yes, the "Old days". I believe she is referring to the 1950's, not the true old days like the 1500 and 1600's, where there were dogs in the dining hall of every castle. At least many of the European ones.:
> 
> It seems many people believe no behavior existed before the 1950's. Ignore her.
> 
> And, yes, Maddie is in the dining room with us. She doesn't beg. We don't feed her at the table.


Wow! Your dog looks just like my Mercy!


----------



## MercyMom

I must confess that sometimes Mercy is outside or in her crate (which is in our dining room), while we eat. Tonight though, when my friend was feeding our son his sandwich, Mercy and I had just come back from our walk and Mercy just wanted to lay down next to the table and she told me not to let Mercy stay in the dining room with us. I want Mercy to be a member of our family.


----------



## kwhit

My dogs are allowed anywhere they want to be in my/their home. No restrictions at all.


----------



## T&G

Sammy&Cooper said:


> I allow my dogs in the room with us when we eat. they've never been given table scraps by me so they naturally know not to beg at all. they're normally off by the door playing with a toy or ball when were eating


Hunter has never been given table scraps either. Weather in the dining room or kitchen, he is usually just laying down making sure I'm not out of his sight. He's my Velcro puppy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BriGuy

As soon as we start putting plates on the table, Cookie runs to her "place" next to the table. She doesn't beg, and I occasionally pick a few green beans from the serving bowl and give them to her. 

I do think laying quietly next to people who are eating in an important skill to teach your dog, even if you don't have them in the dining room. You never know when you'll be at a cookout or party with your dog.


----------



## penparson

Absolutely! Wake has learned to lie quietly on the floor - if he's a good boy, he gets to lick the plate. He's never been fed from the table, so he doesn't bother trying any more.


----------



## caroline162

I just want to make the comment that I don't think keeping dogs out of the dining room during meals means they are not "part of the family." It seems like some comments kind of imply that... My children are not allowed in my office when I'm working, that doesn't mean they're not part of the family


----------



## kelsey2664

I'm totally fine with having dogs in the dining room as we eat! Oscar doesn't really be that annoying, he'll just look for a few minutes but if you tell him to go lie down he will, but he'll look over every now and then hoping for some scraps lol


----------



## bonacker

My boys lay down near the table when we eat dinner and do not beg at all - HOWEVER we have a nightly ritual that takes place once the table is cleared. DH goes to the cookie jar where the biscuits are kept and gets one for Hunter and one for Mako. He breaks it in half and both boys sit nicely (and drool a steady stream) while DH says "Who's my best boy???" and they each have their biscuit and then circle the kitchen with their tail wagging. So cute and the same ritual goes on night after night and warms my heart every time!


----------



## Katduf

Dinner time is a social activity so my personal feeling is that a dog should not be excluded at this time. But then again, I let my dog in the bed with me too which some people may say is going a little too far! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ranger

Ranger knows he's not getting food and that he's not allowed to beg. If he even starts sniffing or staring, let alone drooling, he's told to leave. So when we eat, he just sleeps nearby.


----------



## Tuco

I do, otherwise any meals when my gfs not here would be very lonely. Tuco knows begging wont make a difference so I just let him stare. I usually feed him when I eat so depending on the meal most of the time he will be too busy on a turkey drum or pork ribs to worry about my food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns

My _three_ dogs lie quietly on the floor without begging during dinner, and wait to be told it's "okay" to get up. I've just done that my whole life (which began in the 1950's), and learned it from my parents (who grew up in the 1930's), who learned it from their parents (1910's). So, dogs were in the dining room in the "old days," too. I guess my family was just "lowly," or so I've been told. We've always loved dogs, and treated them like members of the family. It's a family flaw.


----------



## Katduf

DanaRuns said:


> My _three_ dogs lie quietly on the floor without begging during dinner, and wait to be told it's "okay" to get up. I've just done that my whole life (which began in the 1950's), and learned it from my parents (who grew up in the 1930's), who learned it from their parents (1910's). So, dogs were in the dining room in the "old days," too. I guess my family was just "lowly," or so I've been told. We've always loved dogs, and treated them like members of the family. It's a family flaw.


Pretty good family flaw!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco

DanaRuns said:


> My _three_ dogs lie quietly on the floor without begging during dinner, and wait to be told it's "okay" to get up. I've just done that my whole life (which began in the 1950's), and learned it from my parents (who grew up in the 1930's), who learned it from their parents (1910's). So, dogs were in the dining room in the "old days," too. I guess my family was just "lowly," or so I've been told. We've always loved dogs, and treated them like members of the family. It's a family flaw.


Lol in Italy my parents were outcasts for taking them out for walks, for having our dogs in the house and giving them treats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve

My house is small and open concept....Sage is allowed to lay by my feet while I'm eating. Sometimes I get the sad puppy eyes but mostly she just plops down and waits for me to finish. Now my old kitty is a terrible beggar and will paw me while I eat...she gets put in the bedroom often as she will jump up on my lap if I ignore her and I'm eating chicken!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest

For the past couple years, the dogs have been with us because we've been eating in the living room, in front of the TV set. Ick. That's stopping now that we are getting the new couch and the rugs have been cleaned. I'd like to return to having the dogs in another room during meals. I like that partly because when people come over, many aren't used to having an animal by their feet. It just seems nicer to the guests to have them elsewhere. My sister's dog was always in the room during our holiday dinners, and I never cared for it.


----------



## Max's Dad

Max is in the room when we eat. Sometimes in the kitchen when we eat at the table; sometimes in the living room in front of the TV. He usually watches us for a minute, then goes and lays down when he realizes the food is not for him.


----------



## Guybrush

Our dogs are allowed in the dining room when we are eating and if we are visiting somewhere else they are on lead under the table. They are not allowed in the kitchen when food is being prepared as they get underfoot. They have never stolen food and we don't feed them from the table or in the kitchen.

Guybrush doesn't beg. Kaylee does we think she got feed at the table by her previous owner. She has stopped doing it so much now but if we are in the living room with food she will put her head on our laps and look up at us with horribly sad puppy eyes.

On the other hand the cats will beg and meow for food in the kitchen, living room, bedroom and at the table.


----------



## Dallas Gold

My dogs are family, and are very well mannered when we are at the table- no food from the table and they don't bother us to ask for it because they know they won't get it. Your friend needs to realize it is YOUR house and YOUR dog, therefore YOUR rules!


----------



## honeysmum

Absolutely if she wants to Honey takes no notice whatsoever when we are eating whether its at the Dining room table or on a tray on our laps in front of the TV the only time she shows any interest is if she hears me grating cheese:doh: then she will come and lay by the back door in the kitchen in the hope a few tasty morsels will come her way


----------



## MikaTallulah

Mine are always near by when food is present . Only Cozy and Roxy are beggars. Buddy and Lucy will quietly sit or lay there.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

MercyMom said:


> I must confess that sometimes Mercy is outside or in her crate (which is in our dining room), while we eat. Tonight though, when my friend was feeding our son his sandwich, Mercy and I had just come back from our walk and Mercy just wanted to lay down next to the table and she told me not to let Mercy stay in the dining room with us. I want Mercy to be a member of our family.


I might remember whose house it is and who is paying whom. That's sweet that she is taking such an active interest in your household. But I think she should bugger off (bless her heart).


----------



## Megora

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> I might remember whose house it is and who is paying whom. That's sweet that she is taking such an active interest in your household. But I think she should bugger off (bless her heart).


My thought as well. 

Your friends would be wearing out their welcome in my home. First the barking thing and now this. :wave:

Begging is not the same as being nearby while you eat. My dogs never beg. They know they will not get food while I eat. But they are always my shadows and companions - even when I eat. 

My grandmother, great-grandmother, great-great grandmother - all these nice ladies had dogs. And I'm sure the people before them had dogs as well. No crates for them as well. Dogs had their place under the kitchen table. When people were done eating, the leftovers were put in bowls down on the floor for the dogs (kibble was just if there were no leftovers).


----------



## Ljilly28

I agree with Megora. The goldens are welcome to be close by here, just not to beg.


----------



## rooroch

The same with mine and they don't beg. I agree with the cheese grating though, that does wake them up.


----------



## Pixie

I love to have Pixie close to me, no matter where (even thought 1st floor and couch are out of reach due to bf request). So when we eat she goes to her bed and stay there with us. I dont like begging, so we taught her to just lay down and she know good stuff will come her way


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Jess attends every big family meal in the dining room. At first, it was to stay on his mat, but now he just lays quietly in a corner of the room. We usually just eat in the kitchen, so when he sees me setting the dining room table, he starts picking his spot. Yesterday, he stayed with us on the patio while we had a Father's Day BBQ. My intention when getting him was to train him so that he could go anywhere with us and be well behaved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My guys lay down quietly while we are eating-most of the time we eat in front of the TV, usually watching sports. We rarely use our dining room, basically only when we have guests. If we are eating at table with guests, they lay in the living room away from us. I've never had a problem with them begging.


----------



## Winniesmom

Winnie lays down wherever we eat. The advantage to having her in the room is that when we are done i give her the command and she cleans the floor! A win-win situation!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus

I like what DallasGold said Your dog, Your house, Your rules. 

I do believe that when you are not there if your house guest is uncomfortable that she should be able to put Mercy in a crate or another room while she is eating. A young dog that will listen to you may not listen as well to someone else if you are not there. 

I don't think I would ask the house guest to continue my training when I am not there as I can't guarantee that the house guest would do the training the same way as I would and may possibly confuse my dog and make it more work for me to train what I want.


----------



## KeaColorado

Jessie'sGirl said:


> My intention when getting him was to train him so that he could go anywhere with us and be well behaved.


Ditto here! A few nights ago, we were dining out with friends downtown. We were at a nice restaurant sitting on the patio and of course, Kea was with us. Since it started to rain, they let us bring her inside the fenced area (usually she must lay on the sidewalk side with us sitting at a table right next to her). I get comments a lot from people who say "I want a dog just like that...", to which I always feel compelled to say they don't come that way  

As for being in the dining room at home, our dining/living and kitchen area is all kind of open, so she goes where she wants to, but she doesn't beg. She's usually under the table asleep. I'd be lying if I said I NEVER fed her from the table : I have noticed since we switched to a raw/homecooked diet for her, prep of human food and dog food in the kitchen looks awfully similar to Kea  And when she goes to grandma's house, all bets are off.


----------



## CStrong73

We are still training Rocket on this one. If I don't say anything, he will pace around the table looking for anything that drops. And I have a 5 year old, so a lot of stuff does drop.
The pacing drives me nuts, so I put him in a down stay. He stays there until I free him. Every now and then he'll pop up into a sit, I give him a reminder and he goes back into his down stay. Even if a chunk of chicken falls in front of his nose, he doesn't move until I "free" him. Then he goes around and cleans up the floor. 

My goal is to have him lay nicely next to my chair until the meal is over. It's working really well so far. I guess if I had company over and knew that a dog in the dining room bothered them, I would put Rocket in his crate, just out of consideration for my guest.

But like others have said, to each his own, and the only thing you "should" do in your own home is what feels right to you.


----------



## mddolson

*Dog in dinning room?*



MercyMom said:


> My housekeeper friend and I got into an argument over whether our dog should be allowed to lay on the floor of the dining room while we are eating dinner. She was saying in the old days that people would not have their dogs in the dining room while the family eats.
> 
> What about you? Do you allow your dog(s) in the dining room with you when you eat?


:Our dog is allowed in the dining room during meal times. She is 14 months old. She does lie under the table & does not beg. We do not feed her her from the table. Her food is in her bowl just a few feet away. 


We have made the mistake (in the past) with previous dogs & fed them from the table. They of course begged & expected "treats" from us at dinner time. This was our fault, not the dogs'.

Mike D


----------



## MercyMom

Winniesmom said:


> Winnie lays down wherever we eat. The advantage to having her in the room is that when we are done i give her the command and she cleans the floor! A win-win situation!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mercy makes a good vacumn cleaner also.


----------



## MayFam

I don't mind my dog being in the room, just not helping herself to our plates or begging for food! She's still learning her manners at this point (~10 months old), but after a few corrections, she lies down under the table. Her food is also in the room, so she'll eat her food while we eat ours.


----------



## cgriffin

All my dogs are always allowed anywhere in the house, including the dining room, no restrictions.


----------



## Doug

I agree Christa!
There is no need for restrictions.

It amazes me that people have these family dogs only to exclude them from the family.
Sharing a meal is a wonderful thing to do with our furry and not so furry friends. Our dinner parties have been enhanced by our charming pups rather than ruined.
It is the least I can do for my best buddy! He deserves a daily healthy treat


----------



## caroline162

Doug said:


> I agree Christa!
> There is no need for restrictions.
> 
> It amazes me that people have these family dogs only to exclude them from the family.
> Sharing a meal is a wonderful thing to do with our furry and not so furry friends. Our dinner parties have been enhanced by our charming pups rather than ruined.
> It is the least I can do for my best buddy! He deserves a daily healthy treat


I am going to respectfully disagree... first of all, I think everyone should do what works for them with something like this - there is no right or wrong "should" or "shouldn't." I feel like this post was unnecessarily judgmental.

As I mentioned before, just because the dog isn't allowed in one room during a certain time does not mean they are not part of the family. My children are not allowed in my home office when I am working, that doesn't mean they are not part of the family. 

In another thread, several people made comments about basically they couldn't handle having four children (which is fine, that's probably why they don't have four kids ) Well, we handle it just fine. AND we have time/energy for a dog on top of that! You know why? Because we run a pretty tight ship - kids are expected to clean up after themselves, must ask to be excused from the table, we have routines and schedules and quite a few house rules, like no eating in the living room. I love my children dearly, and I don't think allowing them free unrestricted reign of the house is how I should show them that. Many of those rules are there for safety reasons, some just because it makes our house calmer and more manageable. I intend on treating my dog exactly the same way - there will be rules about where and when he is allowed to do what. There will be areas of the house that are off-limits to him during certain times, there will be rules about when he's allowed on what furniture, what I expect of him before I put a leash on, etc. 

I don't pride myself on "spoiling" my dogs OR my kids - they are very very very loved, they get tons of affection and attention, they are treated with dignity and respect, AND I have high expectations of their behavior. The result is a house with four little kids (and soon to be dog) that is not chaotic, trashed, or unmanageable.


----------



## AnnieC

I have a reason for my decision. My other dog is a world class drooler. Having him present during a meal results in a rather large puddle on the floor under his mouth. After the first time I was clearing the table after dinner and slipped in it, I banished him from the table area during meal times. I'm not going to let one dog sit at the table and banish the other one, so I've trained them both to sit or lay quietly on the rug in front of my front door while we eat. My little one forgets still once in a while, but a reminder of "Rug" and she will go back and wait.


----------



## olliversmom

My pups are allowed in dining/kitchen rooms but only lying down until we are thru with our dinner.


----------



## Sam Hill

MercyMom said:


> My housekeeper friend and I got into an argument over whether our dog should be allowed to lay on the floor of the dining room while we are eating dinner. She was saying in the old days that people would not have their dogs in the dining room while the family eats.:


*My dog is certainly allowed in the same room when we eat. My house keeper is not allowed in the dining area during that time. 
I'm thinking you could perhaps look for a more animal friendly house keeper. *


----------



## Angel the dog

No, she's outside when we eat dinner... We will give her eat food at outside...


----------



## Juno's Parents

I don't mind and both of my dogs have been at the table since the day I brought them home. However, I trained them from day one to sleep next to me when we are eating so they don't beg for food.


----------



## Articuno

Poppy is allowed in the dining room, we've never once fed her while we're eating (that goes for anywhere, not just at the table!) so she simply doesn't beg or stare or bother us in any way, she just does her own thing and it's normally at our feet.

I am more afraid of letting her be in the dining room when certain family members decide to visit one day.. because they feed their own dogs from the table and naturally they never stop begging now :/


----------



## Goldens R Great

Finn rests his chin on the kitchen table and stares at me while I eat. He doesn't beg or try to get my food, he just stands there and watches me. He is spoiled. 

Rindy doesn't hang out in the kitchen so no issue there. She does act quite interested in food if I'm eating at my mom and dad's house because my mom feeds her from the table. :doh: Thanks mom!


----------



## Shellbug

Thor has a favorite sleeping spot and it happens to be under the table. That's where he lays when we eat. 


Jana


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

I've never had a problem with my dogs being with us during dinner. Just NEVER feed them from the table. My last boy would usually eat his dinner at the same time, then come lay by my feet waiting for me to take him out for our evening play time.


----------



## GinnyinPA

Ben lies at our feet or under the table, hoping for something edible to fall. If it does, he leaps after it. He is not otherwise fed from the table. If we have leftovers, (my husband hates vegetables), he gets them in his bowl in the kitchen after the meal. He is not allowed to beg. I make him lie down so he isn't staring at us.


----------



## Sunny08

We allow our girls to lay with us while we eat. Yes, they needed to be taught not to beg and to settle. Yes, the kids were taught no feeding from the table...no matter how much they didn't like those.veggies! 

It is what works for us. I believe, as with most everything, it is what works best for you and your family.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hannah's mom

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> Ah, yes, the "Old days". I believe she is referring to the 1950's, not the true old days like the 1500 and 1600's, where there were dogs in the dining hall of every castle. At least many of the European ones.:
> 
> It seems many people believe no behavior existed before the 1950's. Ignore her.
> 
> And, yes, Maddie is in the dining room with us. She doesn't beg. We don't feed her at the table.


Good point, I noticed that on the Downton Abbey show, the gentry eat with their dogs in the dining room.


----------



## Huddle

I think it depends on how well the dog is trained. I don't mind a dog laying there. What I do mind is a dog staring at my guests or I while we eat or pacing around.


----------



## Sam Hill

MercyMom said:


> My housekeeper friend and I got into an argument over whether our dog should be allowed to lay on the floor of the dining room while we are eating dinner. She was saying in the old days that people would not have their dogs in the dining room while the family eats.:


By old days does she mean the old days when black people had to sit on the back of the bus and had separate bathrooms than white people?
Or the old days when woman were just cute little things and cook and cleaned while the man of the house went to work?
Or the old days when it was considered acceptable to be smoking a Lucky Strike while feeding a baby?
If that is what she means by the old days I will have to rethink my opposing views of allowing a dirty dog in the same room my family is eating. Because she makes a strong point


----------



## Mcfly

Huddle said:


> I think it depends on how well the dog is trained. I don't mind a dog laying there. What I do mind is a dog staring at my guests or I while we eat or pacing around.


I agree with this. It is fine provided that the dog does not beg. It really comes down to whether you have been feeding her scraps from the table.


----------



## cgriffin

I already posted - yes dog sallowed anywhere in the house. I think if you restrict your dogs too much, then they don't know how to behave when they are finally allowed into that room or during dinner. 

Anyway, I am wondering Mercy Mom, is it your house or your housekeeper's house? If it is your house, why care what the housekeeper says? 

My home - my rules.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl

We let our two dogs sit down by the table, and we have a little plate of baked sweet potato cut up to give to them while we eat. Jill usually just lays behind my chair or next to it, Abby sits by my mom's side and bumps her arm with her nose. When we had our chocolate lab, we would close the door so that she wouldn't come into the dinning room. Because she would paw at your leg badly, but Brandy figured out how to open the doors up with her nose. :


----------



## Daisy's dad

Much like the majority of the posts I read, Daisy is allowed at the table and doesn't get fed or does she expect to. She will lay under the table until we are done then, leave when we do. She is the epitome of a Velcro dog and just wants to be near me at all times. We never feed her from the table so, she has no reason to expect food. It's just an opportunity for her to be next to everyone at the same time (Her life's goal).


----------



## Seren

Mmm never thought of this one - our pups just roam around the house and yes they do come into the room when we are eating. But they don't beg, Holly watches and would take food politely if it were offered. Lace just lays back and doesn't bother at all. If they are well behaved I can't see any problem with them being present while dinner is in progress. They are such a delightful breed I just can't get enough of having them around.


----------



## kellyguy

We only eat in the "dining room" when we have guests and Buddy would always lay down nearby to keep an eye on everyone. He would never bother anyone while we were eating, but once in a while would be the recipient of kids dropping something. He would actually look to me to tell him it was okay to take it before he would touch it though.


----------



## margaretflores

I'm suspicious of people who don't like dogs, but i trust a dog when it doesn't like a person.... i can let them roam anywhere in my house...
mobile applications


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks usually lies under the table, and seems to know that unsuspecting guests dont guard their paper napkins as he will steal them...


----------



## Capt Jack

kwhit said:


> My dogs are allowed anywhere they want to be in my/their home. No restrictions at all.


Ditto & yes they usually get a little after dinner of what I had if they are good. And they always are.


----------



## Tennyson

The housekeeper sounds like she needs to be in the crate. Get rid of her. She sounds like more trouble then she's worth.
Mick always laid down by the table. Deaglan does the same. Neither ever begged.
Plus if they weren't there I'd be eating all alone. They're great company and great dinner conversationalists.


----------



## mybuddy

Should...shouldn't....:bowl:


Life for us is so much more enjoyable without restrictions. :wavey:


----------



## ktkins7

Ella is allowed by the table when we eat. Most of the time she sleeps under the table or right near it. She doesn't beg while we're eating. Even with holidays at my house she didn't beg. The only time she begs is when everyone is finishing eating because certain people will give her a couple bites sometimes.


----------



## parisGreenDay

As soon as we sit down at the table to eat, Buttermilk goes right under the table and lays down until we finish. I like haveing her right there!


----------



## thorbreafortuna

This is one of those things where it really is up to you if you allow it or not. Thor is allowed, if he starts getting his nose close to the table (not frequent) we ask him to lie down or go to his mat. This works fine for us.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Sunny and Joker insist that the proper question is whether we should be allowed to go anywhere without them. They think not.


----------



## Dave92

Only if you can resist the puppy eyes


----------



## KW812

Lol, mine not only sit in the dining room, but they usually wait at the edge of the table. The only argument we have is when my brother feeds them off the silverware... I say spoons only!!


----------



## Katduf

Ummm yes.


----------



## The life of Piper

KW812 said:


> Lol, mine not only sit in the dining room, but they usually wait at the edge of the table. The only argument we have is when my brother feeds them off the silverware... I say spoons only!!


Same with piper! She is very good and quiet, but she has the cutest puppy eyes!!!! She is always wherever we are!


----------



## Cpc1972

Chloe almost always lays down when we eat. When we all sit down she lays down. Most of the time she doesn't get up until my mom gets up to clean off the table. The one exception to this is if my sisters family is over for dinner. With the kids and commotion she just gets to excited.


----------



## elway

I've always had the dogs in the dining room during meals. They've just laid down quietly at somebody's feet. We had one napkin thief, but we'd put him in a "down" while we ate and that fixed it. 

We feed table scraps on occasion but never directly from the table. If they get leftovers they're fed from the dog bowl only. I've never had a problem with begging. They know it won't get them anywhere so they don't bother.


----------

